# girly tomboy????



## kunox (Jun 14, 2016)

[FONT=&Verdana]I have been searching or that information for years and still will not give up on it till I get the information..... I actually like the idea of being a kind of girly leaning tomboy.... I guess it just appeals to me.... even though I am a guy...... it's the aesthetic and personality.. well that and being a female badass.... Is there any way of doing this.. or am I messed over when it comes to that sort of thing.. lol.. ty btw.....

p.s.[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]basically I want when someone looks at me to go... that's a cute girl she's kind of boyish though... lol...
p.s.s. the reason I posted this here is to see how people would react... lol..... but it'sone of my many wishes that if I had a genie I would personally have granted.. lol...

[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]http://pin.it/pIRMkRM
[/FONT]


----------



## Ultraroel (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't get what information you are searching for.

And regarding Tomboy stuff. 
Whatever floats your boat, I tend to not care about other peoples looks or behaviour unless you bother me with it.
This is something that I am completely neutral towarsds.


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 14, 2016)

Awww, how do you think people would react?   I'm mom to a transgender teen (f2m). We were lucky to get in touch with Tavistock, the UK's gender support group for teens and adults. Sometimes talking in order to identify exactly what is going on is the best way forward. Do you have any support like that? Names can complicate the issue, especially when you're not sure, and I'm no gender specialist. I don't want to confuse you with a list of names.


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 14, 2016)

kunox said:


> [FONT=&Verdana]I have been searching or that information for years and still will not give up on it till I get the information..... I actually like the idea of being a kind of girly leaning tomboy.... I guess it just appeals to me.... even though I am a guy...... it's the aesthetic and personality.. well that and being a female badass.... Is there any way of doing this.. or am I messed over when it comes to that sort of thing.. lol.. ty btw.....
> 
> p.s.[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]basically I want when someone looks at me to go... that's a cute girl she's kind of boyish though... lol...
> p.s.s. the reason I posted this here is to see how people would react... lol..... but it'sone of my many wishes that if I had a genie I would personally have granted.. lol...
> ...



To me that sounds pretty cool. You sound like some of the characters in my stories


----------



## Jigawatt (Jun 14, 2016)

Google androgyny. Transgender is when you believe you're a girl wearing a boy's body, or vice versa. Androgyny is when you assume attributes of both genders. It's sexy if done right. I've seen attempts go horribly wrong. A muscular wrestler wearing makeup and a skirt isn't going to look too good. Some males are so pretty I think they're females. It just depends on whether or not you have the right physical features to pull it off.

When I was in High School, I had a job in the evening. After work, I ran for an hour through my neighborhood before showering and going to bed. The running expended excess energy. How the hell I had excess energy after a day of school and work I do not know. The running released a cocktail of endorphins inducing "runner's high". I became addicted and trotted nightly to get my fix. I developed a thin physique with muscular thighs. I wore my hair shoulder-length. People often commented I looked like a girl from the back, especially when I wore one of my tank-top shirts. Such comments embarrassed me. In retrospect, I was an insecure idiot. I'm more secure today - still an idiot. Such comments today would be received as complementary. Unfortunately, I have lost my androgynous physique, due to age and too much ice cream.


----------



## kunox (Jun 14, 2016)

to answer some one's question... s I just like floating some things out there just to get conversation going.. I guess you can say I love good talk.. lol....


----------



## DruidPeter (Jun 14, 2016)

Well, if you're thin and effeminate enough, I guess you could pull it off. I personally am attracted to women who are overwhelmingly confident and sexy. (Go figure, right?) Being a girly tomboy is similar to that sort of aesthetic and appeal for me, though maybe not quite in the same way. In particular, I feel tomboyish culture has some undercurrents of rebellion to it. That is, historically speaking, tomboys usually had to do something to prove they were "one of the guys".

"Girly Tomboys" are similar, except that it's less proving that they're one of the guys and more giving off an "I do what I want" attitude, which is quite nice. Of course, there's still that element of "friction" in the attitude. In my case, the sexy confidence comes from a source not quite identical to that one, I suppose. I never did like meek or "jaded girls", though they seem to be somewhat popular these days. (Jaded girls more so than meek. Case in Point: Lana del Rey.)

...

<_<


----------



## kunox (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm working on losing on losing weight.. I am pretty big as well.


----------



## dale (Jun 15, 2016)

i was very pretty as a young man. i remember being at this girl's house and she had a bunch of friends over.
and i was just sitting there being quiet sipping on a bottle of cherry vodka. and they were all talking "girl-talk'.
and i was kind of floored with it, really...because they talked as dirty as we guys did. but i didn't say nothing
for awhile. i just sat and sipped my bottle. then finally after awhile i finally said something...and about 4 of them 
turned to me with their jaws dropped and then all started giggling and said...."OH MY GOD!!!! I THOUGHT YOU WERE
A GIRL!!!!!"....and i was like really embarrassed, but just kept sipping my bottle. i hooked up with one of them later.


----------



## afk4life (Jun 15, 2016)

You might wanna spend some time on YT looking for transition stories (f2m/m2f). Yeah, some are pretty heartbreaking, but a lot of them are very affirming and all are interesting. At least here in the US and I think the UK, that's a lot more accepted among the younger generation. As a gay guy I never had a problem with it, just never really understood it until I talked to some trans or genderqueer or genderfluid people. I can't personally imagine how hard that must have been for a lot of them, I mean I had it rough but that can't be even comparable. And the courage to defend yourself as the gender you identify with is impressive, going through with the T and top surgery is even moreso. After a while it sort of becomes unimportant, I talk to guys online who I'm not sure are cis or trans or whatever, and I'm just talking to another person cos they're interesting. I can really tell the difference after transition because they're finally comfortable with themselves. Which is really all people want at the most basic level.


----------



## dale (Jun 15, 2016)

there's really no such thing as a "transgender". a lot of people, especially in their younger years, have "identity crisis". 
you can't change what you are. i mean...you can have yourself mutilated and pretend you're changed, but that's just
a nice diversion or abstraction from the real problem, which is a person being confused about life and trying to find themself.
your DNA and chromosomes are still gonna say you are what you are. the mutilation is just like a tattoo. you had it done, but
it really doesn't change a damn thing about you, except in the superficial perceptions of role-play.


----------



## kunox (Jun 15, 2016)

afk4life said:


> You might wanna spend some time on YT looking for transition stories (f2m/m2f). Yeah, some are pretty heartbreaking, but a lot of them are very affirming and all are interesting. At least here in the US and I think the UK, that's a lot more accepted among the younger generation. As a gay guy I never had a problem with it, just never really understood it until I talked to some trans or genderqueer or genderfluid people. I can't personally imagine how hard that must have been for a lot of them, I mean I had it rough but that can't be even comparable. And the courage to defend yourself as the gender you identify with is impressive, going through with the T and top surgery is even moreso. After a while it sort of becomes unimportant, I talk to guys online who I'm not sure are cis or trans or whatever, and I'm just talking to another person cos they're interesting. I can really tell the difference after transition because they're finally comfortable with themselves. Which is really all people want at the most basic level.




Yt...?????


----------



## afk4life (Jun 15, 2016)

Youtube


----------



## kunox (Jun 17, 2016)

ty all....XD


----------



## Carly Berg (Jun 25, 2016)

I think that if you are outside the mainstream, you're on a higher complication setting than most  and there's really no way around it. If you're true to yourself there will most likely be a price to pay and if you deny yourself there's a different price to pay. As to your question of if there's any way, I'd guess small steps would be the way. My guess is also that most people are pretty much live and let live about what other people do when it doesn't affect them. Best wishes to you.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Jun 25, 2016)

As said before, I think you are looking for an androgynous look.

A good example of that would be Amber Liu. She is a member of a Korean girl group. While the other members are dressed in feminine fashions she is often dressed in a tomboyish style yet she still maintains her femininity. she appeals to both sexes.


----------



## kunox (Jun 26, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;Z01YNykOPv8]https://youtu.be/Z01YNykOPv8[/video]

haku for the win... lol...


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 26, 2016)

dale said:


> there's really no such thing as a "transgender". a lot of people, especially in their younger years, have "identity crisis".
> you can't change what you are. i mean...you can have yourself mutilated and pretend you're changed, but that's just
> a nice diversion or abstraction from the real problem, which is a person being confused about life and trying to find themself.
> your DNA and chromosomes are still gonna say you are what you are. the mutilation is just like a tattoo. you had it done, but
> it really doesn't change a damn thing about you, except in the superficial perceptions of role-play.



They're just good to make a sex joke out of, right, Dale? You know, the transphobia hanging around you reeks.


----------



## kunox (Jun 26, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> They're just good to make a sex joke out of, right, Dale? You know, the transphobia hanging around you reeks.




anyways it's literally the brain and the way that is that makes gender vs sex.... not the parts....


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 26, 2016)

kunox said:


> anyways it's literally the brain and the way that is that makes gender vs sex.... not the parts....


 
Interrelationship of gender identity, biology & expression. It's certainly not a phase relating to biological gender, as dale suggests. That's one-dimensional thinking.


----------



## Sam (Jun 27, 2016)

Perhaps we might get back to the topic of a girly tomboy now.  

Thank you.


----------



## The Green Shield (Jun 27, 2016)

MOD NOTE: I will be watching this as well. If this gets out of hand, we will intervene. Please get back on topic and attempt to discuss this as cordially as possible, thank you.


----------

